# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  تراز بالاها بیاین خیلی کار باهاتون دارم!

## Fatemeh2Net

....

----------


## پریا25

من شروع میکنم به برنامه ریزی برای دوهفته ی آیندم...
خیلی هم طول میکشه(سه چار ساعت) ولی دگ کاملا میدونم باید چه کاری رو کی انجام بدم..
اما خب انعطاف هم داره برنامم ینی برا جبران کم کاری یا موقعیت های غیر منتظره هم زمان در نظر میگیرم...
همون سبک برنامه ریزی دکتر افشار هستش..وعده های درسی مبتنی بر برنامه ریزی حجمی زمانی..
در کل روز آفم روز جمعه آزمون هست..تفریحاتی که تو دوهفته درنظر داشتم رو انجام میدم...
حتمن برید voiceهای "مقدمات برنامه ریزی" و "اصول ده گانه برنامه ریزی" و "تبدیل برنامه آزمون به برنامه شخصی" و "برنامه ریزی به روش کیفی"
رو گوش کنید ...خصوصا دوتای آخر رو...از سایت خودشون میتونین دان کنین
مشــاور کنکور رایگــان افشــار

----------


## behi70

> سلام دوستان
> من بعد از دوسال ازمون دادن و برنامه ریزی های مختلف هنوز نمیدونم روزجمعه بعد ازمونو باید چجوری بگذرونم!! و دقیقن چطوری برنامه بریزم (البته تنبلی هم بوده)
> شما بیاید بگید که کل روز جمعه رو دقیقن چیکار میکنید؟ تفریحاتون؟ درس خوندنتون؟ و از همه مهمتر برنامه ای که برای دو هفته و ازمون بعدی میریزید چه جوریه ؟ چقد اجراش میکنید؟ و ...


میخای روزی چند ساعت ،ساعت مطالعه داشته باشی؟

----------


## Amir James

> سلام دوستان
> من بعد از دوسال ازمون دادن و برنامه ریزی های مختلف هنوز نمیدونم روزجمعه بعد ازمونو باید چجوری بگذرونم!! و دقیقن چطوری برنامه بریزم (البته تنبلی هم بوده)
> شما بیاید بگید که کل روز جمعه رو دقیقن چیکار میکنید؟ تفریحاتون؟ درس خوندنتون؟ و از همه مهمتر برنامه ای که برای دو هفته و ازمون بعدی میریزید چه جوریه ؟ چقد اجراش میکنید؟ و ...


سلام.
خیلی روی خودتون فشار نیارید. روز جمعه پس از آزمون رو استراحت کن. فقط استراحت.
شنبه اولین کاری که میکنی این باشه که سوالات اشتباهی که داری ( وطبیعتا نزده ها) رو بررسی کنی ببینی چرا اینطوری شده!
خب، پس از اون، برنامه بزار که مثلا جمعه بین ۲ تا امتحان، دوباره آزمون هفته قبلی رو بزنی. (تخصصی هاش رو)
و برای آزمون بعدی، سعی کن روز قبلش حتما آزمون سال قبلش رو بزنی. جمع و جور میشه برات مباحث.
در کل داشتن یک برنامه با توجه به وضعیت و شرایطتت، چیزی نیست که من و بقیه بتونیم ۱۰۰٪ حکم بدیم. ما فقط تجربیاتمونو در میون میزاریم.
موفق باشی. سوالی داشتی بپرس همینجا.

----------


## payam_74

> مرسی که میاید میبینیدو جواب نمیدید
> من واقعن از راهنماییاتون ممنونم


درستش اینه که بعد از ظهر 2 ساعت اینا آزمونو تحلیل کنی و بعد تفریح کنی شبم 1 ساعت واسه هفته ی بعد یه برنامه ی کلی بریز نه دقیق

----------


## mahdi-de

بررسی سوالات ازمون دقیاقا بعد از آزمون
اولین و مهمترین چیز استراحته
دوم ریختن برنامه برای 2 هفته است
سعی کن جمعه دیگه درس نخونی 
اگه برنامه برای 2 هفته هم خواستی مشخصات و ساعت مطالعه و رشتت با زوج درس هایی که می دی تو ازمون رو برام پ خ کن

----------


## Hellion

والله فقط بخواب ... بعدش عصر با دوستان بیرون بزن ...

----------


## Mr.Dr

من ترازم خیلی بالا نی ...
ولی برو پارک  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> میخای روزی چند ساعت ،ساعت مطالعه داشته باشی؟


روزای مدرسه- 6-7 ساعت
تعطیل 10 ساعت

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> میخای روزی چند ساعت ،ساعت مطالعه داشته باشی؟


روزای مدرسه- 6-7 ساعت
تعطیل 10 ساعت

----------


## Amir James

> روزای مدرسه- 6-7 ساعت
> تعطیل 10 ساعت


ترازای فعلیتون چقدره؟

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> ترازای فعلیتون چقدره؟


تا الان با این مدل خوندن 5800
تو هفته: یه روز 10 ساعت شیش روز 2 ساعت! مجموعن هفته ای 22 ساعت!

----------


## Amir James

نمیدونم چرا پست قبلیتون پاک شد که در نقل قول پست من گفته بودید.
اما:
در کنکور واقعا ساعت مطالعه مهم نیست. عزیزترین شخصی زندگی من، با روزی ۴ ساعت مطالعه کمتر از من، رتبه به مراتب بهتری (۱۵۰) شد و بنده با مطالعه‌ی بیشتر ، حدود ۱۷۰ اینا شدم. 
دلیل: من جو تست و مطالعه‌ی زیاد گرفته بودم. فقط تست میزدم، تست میزدم تست میزدم. نمیفهمیدم چیکار میکنم. اما اون عزیز، یاد میگرفت چیزایی که میخوند رو.
ببینید، یه مثل قدیمی هست که میگه رهرو آن نیست که گهی تند و گهی خسته رود، رهرو آنست که آهسته و پیوسته رود. خودتو درگیر ساعت مطالعه نکن. مفید درس بخون! خیلی مهمه!‌مفید درس بخون! مفید! جوری درس نخونید که موضوعو نفهمید و فقط الکی تست بزنید. جوری درس نخونید که ۲ ماه دیگه که برگشتید، با یک مرور ساده نتونید تستا رو بزنید!‌جوری بخونید که مطمئن باشید ۹۹٪ سوالات اون مبحث در کنکورو میتونید بزنید!
شما در حل یک سوال باید ۰ یا ۱ باشید. یا بتونید حلش کنید یا نتونید!‌اینو میدونید کِی بهتون میگن؟ به ما که ترم ۳ دارن میگن تو دانشگاه! شما نباید سر سوالی که ۵۰٪ بلدیش، ۸۰٪ بلدیش یا حتی ۹۰٪ بلدیش وقت بزاری! سر سوالاتی وقت بزارید که ۱۰۰٪ بلدید. یا سوال حل میشه یا نمیشه. تا نصف حل رفتن نداریم!
وقت اینو در کنکور ندارید که تا نصفه راه برید و بعدش نتونید حل کنید بقیه اش رو!‌
خواهش دارم ازتون عمیق درس بخونید. درس رو بفهمید تا لذت ببرید ازش. شما برو آرشیو ۲ سال پیش همین انجمنو ببین، اونایی که درگیر ساعت مطالعه و فرمولای مسعودی و بابای مسعودی بودن، همه گند زدن به کنکورشون! اونایی که عمیق خوندن، اونایی که به دور از حاشیه بودن، اونا ببین که ۹۰٪ شون الان شریفن.
عزیز من، رو خودت فشار نیار. آروم آروم برو جلو. هر مبحثیو میخونی، تبدلیش کن به نقطه قوتت.
شما ۱۰۰٪ مطالبو بخونی با عمق ۵۰٪، شاید ۲۵٪ بزنی درس رو در کنکور. اما ۴۰٪ مطالبو بخونی با عمق ۱۰۰٪، مطمئنا میتونی ۴۰٪ بزنی در کنکور!
اشتباهاتت رو پیدا کن! روز بعد از آزمون ببین چرا یه سوالو غلط زدی!‌بلد نبودی مبحثو؟ خب عیبی نداره! اما بلد بودی و مطالعه کردیو غلط زدی؟ خب کجای کارت اشتباه بوده؟ مطمئنا شما با مثال درس یاد گرفتی، شما اصل درسو نفهمیدی.
عزیز من، فراموش نکن که باید مخت استراحت کنه. روز پس از آزمون شخصا هیچی نمیخوندم! خوندن نداره!‌ خسته ایم!
حرف زیاده، خیلی هم زیاده! ببخش نا مربوط به بحثت بود بعضیاش، اما چون شاید سالی ۱-۲ بار بیام انجمن، سعی میکنم هرچیزی به ذهنم میرسه و مفیده رو بگم هر جا شد.
موفق باشی.

----------


## HAMED-GHAFOOR

> نمیدونم چرا پست قبلیتون پاک شد که در نقل قول پست من گفته بودید.
> اما:
> در کنکور واقعا ساعت مطالعه مهم نیست. عزیزترین شخصی زندگی من، با روزی ۴ ساعت مطالعه کمتر از من، رتبه به مراتب بهتری (۱۵۰) شد و بنده با مطالعه‌ی بیشتر ، حدود ۱۷۰ اینا شدم. 
> دلیل: من جو تست و مطالعه‌ی زیاد گرفته بودم. فقط تست میزدم، تست میزدم تست میزدم. نمیفهمیدم چیکار میکنم. اما اون عزیز، یاد میگرفت چیزایی که میخوند رو.
> ببینید، یه مثل قدیمی هست که میگه رهرو آن نیست که گهی تند و گهی خسته رود، رهرو آنست که آهسته و پیوسته رود. خودتو درگیر ساعت مطالعه نکن. مفید درس بخون! خیلی مهمه!‌مفید درس بخون! مفید! جوری درس نخونید که موضوعو نفهمید و فقط الکی تست بزنید. جوری درس نخونید که ۲ ماه دیگه که برگشتید، با یک مرور ساده نتونید تستا رو بزنید!‌جوری بخونید که مطمئن باشید ۹۹٪ سوالات اون مبحث در کنکورو میتونید بزنید!
> شما در حل یک سوال باید ۰ یا ۱ باشید. یا بتونید حلش کنید یا نتونید!‌اینو میدونید کِی بهتون میگن؟ به ما که ترم ۳ دارن میگن تو دانشگاه! شما نباید سر سوالی که ۵۰٪ بلدیش، ۸۰٪ بلدیش یا حتی ۹۰٪ بلدیش وقت بزاری! سر سوالاتی وقت بزارید که ۱۰۰٪ بلدید. یا سوال حل میشه یا نمیشه. تا نصف حل رفتن نداریم!
> وقت اینو در کنکور ندارید که تا نصفه راه برید و بعدش نتونید حل کنید بقیه اش رو!‌
> خواهش دارم ازتون عمیق درس بخونید. درس رو بفهمید تا لذت ببرید ازش. شما برو آرشیو ۲ سال پیش همین انجمنو ببین، اونایی که درگیر ساعت مطالعه و فرمولای مسعودی و بابای مسعودی بودن، همه گند زدن به کنکورشون! اونایی که عمیق خوندن، اونایی که به دور از حاشیه بودن، اونا ببین که ۹۰٪ شون الان شریفن.
> عزیز من، رو خودت فشار نیار. آروم آروم برو جلو. هر مبحثیو میخونی، تبدلیش کن به نقطه قوتت.
> ...


میدونم اسپم محسوب میشه ولی باید کتبا ازت تشکر کنم.
حرف درست رو شما زدی همشهری...

----------


## behi70

> تا الان با این مدل خوندن 5800
> تو هفته: یه روز 10 ساعت شیش روز 2 ساعت! مجموعن هفته ای 22 ساعت!


یه چیزیو بتون بگم. یه مطلبو کامل یاد بگیری بهتر از اینه که چند مطلبو نصفه یاد بگیری. ساعت مطالعه ت کمه. تا نشینی درس بخونی مگه خودش الکی میره تو ذهنت. اون درسایی که قوی هستی بیشتر تست بزن که قوی تر شی. اونایی که ضعیفی هر روز ساعتیو بهش اختصاص بده .کامل با تست بخونش حتی اگه کل مبحثو تموم نکردی اون قسمتی که خوندی بذار کامل یاد بگیری .

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> 



یه سوال از شما که با تجربه هستید:

به نظر شما این تراز آزمونا چقدر قابل استناده؟ یعنی فلانی که 200 تا ترازش بیشتر منه ,حتما بهتر من میخونه و قراره رتبه اش بهتر من بشه؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> یه سوال از شما که با تجربه هستید:
> 
> به نظر شما این تراز آزمونا چقدر قابل استناده؟ یعنی فلانی که 200 تا ترازش بیشتر منه ,حتما بهتر من میخونه و قراره رتبه اش بهتر من بشه؟


اصلا
حتمنی وجود نداره

----------


## Amir James

> یه سوال از شما که با تجربه هستید:
> 
> به نظر شما این تراز آزمونا چقدر قابل استناده؟ یعنی فلانی که 200 تا ترازش بیشتر منه ,حتما بهتر من میخونه و قراره رتبه اش بهتر من بشه؟


سلام
واقعا نمیشه روشون حساب کرد. البته در ۹۰٪ اوقات اون افرادی که جزو نفرات برتر کشوری کانون هستن، در کنکور هم برترن،‌اما بازم هیچ جسابی روش نیست.

----------


## امیر تاج

> سلام دوستان
> من بعد از دوسال ازمون دادن و برنامه ریزی های مختلف هنوز نمیدونم روزجمعه بعد ازمونو باید چجوری بگذرونم!! و دقیقن چطوری برنامه بریزم (البته تنبلی هم بوده)
> شما بیاید بگید که کل روز جمعه رو دقیقن چیکار میکنید؟ تفریحاتون؟ درس خوندنتون؟ و از همه مهمتر برنامه ای که برای دو هفته و ازمون بعدی میریزید چه جوریه ؟ چقد اجراش میکنید؟ و ...



من هم يه پيشنهاد خوب برات دارم!

بعد از آزمون بهترين زمان برنامه ريزيه براي هفته هاي بعد.

سوال هايي كه درست نزدي به چهار قسمت تقسيم كن يعني علامت گذاري كن

دسته اول اونايي كه قبلا درس مي زدي ولي موقع آزمون يادت نمي آمد

دسته دوم سوال هايي كه تا حالا نمونه اش را نديده بودي

دسته سوم سوال هايي كه اشتباه محاسباتي داشتي يا گزينه اشتباه ديدي يا...

دسته چهارم سوال هايي كه وقت نكردي جواب بدي

كافيه دو روز را اختصاص بدي به مرور و زدن تست دوباره از دسته اول يعني دسته اوله كه مهمه و تو كنكور به دادت مي رسه
دسته دوم را بايد با اين ديدكه يا سوال  غير استاندارده يا منابع ات كامل نيست. كه اينو بايد خودت و يا مشاورت در اصلاح منابع ات نظر بدن.

دسته سوم هم در همين حد كه اشتباهتو بدوني كافيه

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام دوستان
> من بعد از دوسال ازمون دادن و برنامه ریزی های مختلف هنوز نمیدونم روزجمعه بعد ازمونو باید چجوری بگذرونم!! و دقیقن چطوری برنامه بریزم (البته تنبلی هم بوده)
> شما بیاید بگید که کل روز جمعه رو دقیقن چیکار میکنید؟ تفریحاتون؟ درس خوندنتون؟ و از همه مهمتر برنامه ای که برای دو هفته و ازمون بعدی میریزید چه جوریه ؟ چقد اجراش میکنید؟ و ...


صب تا 12 که گرفتار آزمونید
بعد هم نماز و ناهار و ... که میشه 2
2 تا 4 هم برید کاری که دوس دارید بکنید...یه فیلم سینمایی یا گپ با خونواده یا گشت و گذار تو نت
بعد هم یه دوش بگیرید که فرش شید...
دیگه الان ترازا هم اومده...
حالا برید تو سایت کانون ببینید کدوم سوالا رو درست زدید و کدوما رو غلط و اونا رو بررسی کنید...
دیگه بسته به وضعیت درسیتون زمان تحلیل آزمون هم متغیره
ممکنه تا 10 و 11 شب هم بشه
برا برنامه ریزی هم 1 ساعت وقت کافیه و مراحل زیر رو طی کنید
1-مشخص کردنم زمانی که میتونید مطالعه کنید...(مثلا اگر هر روز 10 ساعت مطالعه می کنید میشه 130 ساعت)
2-حالاازش تایم هایی که متعلق به درس خاص نیس رو کم کنید(مثلا زمانی که میخواید به آزمون غیر حضوری اختصاص بدید یا زمانی که میخواید مرور کنید.)...بنظرم روزای چهارشنبه و پنج شنبه قبل آزمون رو بگذارید برای این موارد...زمان جبرانی هم تو برنامه پیش بینی کنید...
3-حالا زمان هایی که باقی مونده بین دروس مختلف متناسب با ضرایب کنکور تقسیم کنید
4-در آخر هم قبل هر روز مشخص کنید برای روز بعد چقدر از چه درسی رو میخواید مطالعه کنید

----------

